# Partage de connexion wifi et freebox révolution???



## francois.jardin (3 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai reçu ma nouvelle freebox en début de semaine. Super mais impossible de partager ma connexion wifi entre plusieurs appareils : iPhone, MacBook, iMac et iPad. En effet si mon iMac est connecté au wifi, la connexion wifi des autres appareils est possible mais ralentie à tel point qu' il est impossible de télécharger une page web. Si je désactive la connexion de mon imac, je peux à nouveau surfer sur mon ipad et iPhone... Le routeur est  bien activé mais l'imac une fois connecté semble comme "prioritaire" et "exclusif". 
- Rencontrez-vous le même problème?
- Mais surtout avez-vous une solution?

Merci


----------



## mickaphd (3 Avril 2011)

Active le mode routeur qui te permet d'allouer différentes IP à tes différents appareils : ça devrait mieux fonctionner.

*EDIT : désolé autant pour moi j'avais mal lu ton message, si tu as déjà activé le mode routeur je n'ai pas d'idée*


----------



## francois.jardin (3 Avril 2011)

J'ai en effet activé le mode routeur, par contre je n'ai alloué aucune adresse IP : c'est bien automatique?


----------



## Axelo (7 Juin 2011)

Salut Francois,
J'ai exactement le même problème que celui que tu as rencontré il y a qualques mois. As-tu finalement trouvé la solution ?
Merci pour ton aide.
Axelo
_
Bonsoir,

J'ai reçu ma nouvelle freebox en début de semaine. Super mais impossible  de partager ma connexion wifi entre plusieurs appareils : iPhone,  MacBook, iMac et iPad. En effet si mon iMac est connecté au wifi, la  connexion wifi des autres appareils est possible mais ralentie à tel  point qu' il est impossible de télécharger une page web. Si je désactive  la connexion de mon imac, je peux à nouveau surfer sur mon ipad et  iPhone... Le routeur est  bien activé mais l'imac une fois connecté  semble comme "prioritaire" et "exclusif". 
- Rencontrez-vous le même problème?
- Mais surtout avez-vous une solution?

Merci_


----------



## Oblo (15 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 

je pense avoir trouvé une solution dans les pages de ce forum alors je vous la re-poste ici, même si ça doit faire double-emploi : vu comme j'ai galéré avec ce problème, je pense que c'est pas du luxe de trouver une solution à deux endroits différents...

Donc, reprise de mon autre post :

_j'ai eu le même problème que le vôtre et j'ai trouvé une solution qui, pour l'instant, semble marcher. 
Sur 3 requêtes de connexion en wifi, seules deux étaient acceptées : macbook pro et iphone ok, mais impossible d'obtenir du réseau avec un second macbook.
J'ai suivi les conseils d'un autre thread, et désactivé le wifi 802.11n dans la console de gestion (http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/settings.php?page=wifi_conf)
Depuis, tous mes appareils peuvent se connecter simultanément, je touche du bois...
_
Oblo


----------

